# Life Style Club > Desi Recipes >  Gohst shahi Koorma

## shahpooja

GOSHT SHAHI KORMA

Boneless lamb pieces cooked in a rich gravy

Preparation Time : 15 minutes

Cooking Time : 1 hour 
Servings : 4 


INGREDIENTS 

Boneless lamb 600 grams
Onions 3 medium
Oil 3 tablespoons
Green cardamoms 3 
Black cardamom 1 
Cloves 4-5 
Cinnamon 1 inch stick
Black peppercorns 7-8 
Ginger paste 1 1/2 teaspoons
Garlic paste 1 1/2 teaspoons
Coriander powder 1 tablespoon
Red chilli powder 1 1/2 teaspoons
Salt to taste
Yogurt, whisked 1/2 cup
Cashewnut paste 1/4 cup
Garam masala powder 1 teaspoon
Fresh cream 1/2 cup 


METHOD
Cut the lamb into one inch cubes. Chop the onions. Heat oil in a thick-bottomed pan. Add green cardamoms, black cardamom, cloves, cinnamon and black peppercorns and sauté till fragrant. Add onions and sauté until lightly browned. Add ginger paste, garlic paste and sauté for one minute stirring continuously to avoid the paste from sticking to the bottom of the pan. Add lamb pieces and sauté on a high heat for three to four minutes stirring continuously. Add coriander powder, red chilli powder and salt. Sauté for another two to three minutes. Add yogurt and one cup of water. Bring the mixture to a boil. Reduce heat, cover and cook till the lamb pieces are tender. Add cashewnut paste and garam masala powder. Cook for five more minutes on medium heat. Add cream and mix. Simmer for ten minutes. Serve hot.

----------


## intoxicate

Nice post keep it up

----------

